# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  LED article

## T. Ashley McGrew

This article which is very encouraging to folks who want to make the leap to the next lighting technology also raises a couple of interesting questions in my mind. I am not going to discuss them here though as I will be saving them for the upcoming prep conference.
Why? Two of the individuals featured in this article Jim Druzik and Scott Rosenfeld will be presenting at PACCIN's Preparators Conference in a couple of weeks.
http://www.archlighting.com/industry...mber_103942979

Those who will be attending might want to read up ahead of time to find out what questions they might want to ask at the meeting. There is also a link noted in the article to request set of guidelines useful in purchasing LED products 
http://getty.edu/conservation/our_pr...omponent8.html 

I believe that this publication will be available at the event and/or there may be a special follow-up document available as well.

----------


## ziusrewa

Will you upload some images or pictures for the same .It really appreciated.

----------

